# Who could overcome panic disorder?



## 15497 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello all I want to know that who could able to overcome panic, what is your trick and how long does it take to success?


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

I can, but only through medication.


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

I practice a technique called 6 directions breathing. It is in a *free* article--at the end of the article--on this website: www.being_in_movement.com The article is on peacemaking. The technique is applicable to everything--much more than peacemaking [and the article is great]. Sometimes I can get rid of the slamming heartbeat in under a minute; sometimes it takes about 15 minutes to wipe the whole episode out and calm myself back down to normal. However. This is not the strongest kind. Only once did i have one of the ones where my pulse *really* went up--from a vitamin B overdose. For that one, i had to just keep moving my legs, and practice the breathing, and ride it out. Sometimes [they hit me in my sleep] I can do something that just shuts one off. I'm not sure how I do it, though...and it will sound booga-booga if I try to describe it, I expect.I have also found Mike's hypnosis tapes really help me with pre-empting them. They really reinforce the 'safety' idea. And he's been very helpful with additional suggestions/messages as well.It also was just plain useful to me to read about them. United Behavioural Health has a great site, but I think you have to be a member. Just knowing what is a standard part of them can be reassuring. I know some people posted about chest pain, and I didn't realize it was a very common part of the picture. Always good to have that evaluated, first, of course, but if you have a clean bill of health just knowing that *can* be a standard part of the things eases some of the fear.


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

p.s. I'm not on *any* medication for this!


----------



## 15497 (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank anbgry optimistBut my panic disorder does not last thatt long also. But it occured in such a n important period such as dating, job interview or group presentation. I also tried to follow the breathing relaxation but at that time it does not work at all.Would you please tell me about your experience.


----------



## 15497 (Mar 20, 2006)

And the link that you mentioned is http://www.being-in-movement.com/articles/...om_Med_6100.pdf


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

It sounds more like social anxiety disorder.I would look into that more than "panic disorder".You might be better served to perform searches of "social anxiety disorder" and things of that nature.I would discuss this with your Dr.


----------



## 15497 (Mar 20, 2006)

I did a searched on the panic the social anxity is one kind of the panic disorder.But it will likely to stck on a certain situation.I suffered the panic for more than 10 years. And it might be the combination in the symtoms.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

I know it's a form of an anxiety disorder, but I wanted to let you know you might be better suited searching for social anxiety disorder, since your symptoms pop up in social situations... Do they occur at random times in the day without warning? Or do they only occur when you get in social situations that make you nervous, like a meeting, big presentation, or being in front of a large group of people.


----------



## 15497 (Mar 20, 2006)

Angry optimistCould you please describe more about 6 direction breathing scale.Thanks


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

This is kind of a duplicate of another post, but with a few additions...If i can fully occupy my mind with a breathing technique, it will shut the attack down--get the heart rate down, settle me, return me to normal. Here's some addendum to the 6 directions breathing--my own additions [someone already posted the link].I expand on this by actually visualizing pushing my energy out further and further, focusing on my surroundings. [If I am at home, I know the neighborhood and where I've walked around. I will focus on relaxing things--just now, which yard the earliest violets come up in, or a particularly nice tree or house.] I had also started to add deliberately relaxing something with each direction of breathing: my face; my neck; the space between my shoulder blades; my abs; etc. That too helped.The latest thing i have found that really occupies my brain, is experiencing the 4 parts of a breath. Although I knew how to belly breathe [which is a great start shutting down a panic attack right there!], and not to breathe *fast,* I still had problems slowing it down. My counselor said "experience all 4 parts of the breath: breathe in / HOLD / breathe out / wait."I find it helps me more to think "breathe DOWN [so the breath moves things all the way into my *lower* abs] / Hold / breathe out slow / REST."Also puts me right to sleep.  This works really quickly!3rd technique I picked up from martial arts: at the end of each cycle of breathing count "1, 2..etc." Try to get to 21 breaths, and if a thought enters your mind just identify it--mentally say 'thought.' I find it useful to also say "negative thought" if it is--call a spade a spade and it loses its power. YOu identify the thought and let it go, instead of keeping it around and debating it. I was recently told I was sympathetically over-activated. So I requested my body turn off the sympathetic over-activation and turn on the parasympathetic. This is booga-booga and I don't know that i could even articulate how, but apparently it worked.I am a type who responds to everythign with action [well, duh, I post too much and talk too much! ] rather than contemplation and meditation. So this is a new clue for me...would it be possible to go into a meditative/observing way with others in new social situations, and observe *them,* instead of trying to be 'out there' yourself...dunno. The other thing that will get rid of sympathetic overactivation and cause parasympathetic rebound is trance work, but specifically *hyperarousal* trance [NOT the same animal as meditative trance]: the kind they use in the Middle East for the healing technique known as Zar, the Gnaoua trances, [most 'posession' trances, in fact], whirling [as practiced by the whirling dervishes] or other Sufi trances, and some shamanic trances. Keys are movement, repetitive rhythm. Haven't wanted to try it becasue I haven't wanted to see how far my sympathetic over-reaction would go.  But I might try it if I need to...I always feel better after whirling.  Creates lots of endorphins...Can send the curious an article with references if interested. But for social situations, why not breathign techniques beforehand: those are much faster [and more socially acceptable than a Zar. ]


----------



## 15497 (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks Angry optimistIt is quite useful for your instruction!!! Umm I think I find the new way to do the meditation via the budhism religious. It is the same kind of your 6 direction breath. But they told me to focus on the budha imange and focus to my breath. But I really thank you for your help. I hope I will get rid of my panic disorder soon.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome bee+


----------

